# Invoices and more.



## imagehunters (Jul 20, 2010)

So i heard that there is Canon Studio software to run your studio, Do things like invoicing etc....
No i don't see it any where for sale at the moment.
I'm using just simpel Open office to make my invoices to pdf and send them off to the customers. 

So what do you use for Invoicing? And keeping track of them. 

ps. please tell if your a Mac of MS user


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 20, 2010)

Heya

I'm using Google Docs for most everything now.

I'm sure there are easier solutions, but I find once you have a system down, that seems to be the quickest and most cost effective way to do things.

Now, I don't really do complex invoicing. So I may not be the perfect person to answer.


----------



## Tom G (Jul 20, 2010)

Mac User:
I don't have a ton of clients so I've been getting by with a custom invoice template inside Pages and I mark a self reminder in iCal for the due date and follow up. Not very efficient but it suits my modest needs.


----------



## Eric Bowers (Jul 21, 2010)

The way you all do it sounds better than my mess; yank a new template off the web for OpenOffice and spend twenty minutes trying to make it work, and all my invoices look totally different. 

I don't understand what they were thinking when they designed Quicken - I have a copy and had hoped to do it from there but kind of gave up.


----------

